# La pavoni thermometer?



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Anyone know where I can get one of those stickers in the uk, had a look online and only seemed to come up with American site that sells them?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Is it for the Group casing temp?

CoffeeHit used to sell them

Can you place a link to the item?


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Group head, as seen on this machine https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/show...a-Gaggia-Classic-to-an-Olympia-Cremina-Part-1

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?6584-Upgrading-from-a-Gaggia-Classic-to-an-Olympia-Cremina-Part-1


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

http://www.orphanespresso.com/Group-Temperature-Strip-Thermometer-High-Range-and-Low_p_2133.htmlAnd here's where I've seen them for sale in us


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Ok hunted about the web and orphan seem to be the only place that sells them,

so as it's such a small thing, thought I'd chuck in a one hole steam tip, and maybe a pressure gauge adapter,

was just wondering, if knowing the group head temp and steam pressure, will make much of a difference and what temp/pressure should they read before I pull a shot/steam milk?

cheers


----------



## jonners (Apr 26, 2013)

I read somewhere that you can measure the group head temp by aiming an infrared thermometer at small piece of black tape that you stick to it. Might be worth a try - it would probably be more accurate than a sticker, and you can find the thermometers quite cheaply.


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Cheers joiners, had a look and they're not exactly the most slightly of things, already got friends taking the Michael outa my coffee making regime lookin for something a bit more subtle, besides the orphan gauge adapter may come in handy


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Orangertange said:


> Cheers joiners, had a look and they're not exactly the most slightly of things, already got friends taking the Michael outa my coffee making regime lookin for something a bit more subtle, besides the orphan gauge adapter may come in handy


How about a ring type thermocouple and a reader?

Not exactly sightly though.


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks for suggestion, but don't think I want to wrap that round the neck of my Crome peacock


----------



## jonners (Apr 26, 2013)

These strips are available here (singles): Colour Changing Products | Eco | Room Thermometers | Thermometer strips | Liquid Crystal | Temperature | Gas level indicator - 60-90°C Liquid Crystal thermometer

Or here (packs of 10): Reversible Liquid Crystal 7 level Horizontal Thermometer, self-adhesive


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

jonners said:


> These strips are available here (singles): Colour Changing Products | Eco | Room Thermometers | Thermometer strips | Liquid Crystal | Temperature | Gas level indicator - 60-90°C Liquid Crystal thermometer
> 
> Or here (packs of 10): Reversible Liquid Crystal 7 level Horizontal Thermometer, self-adhesive


nice one jonners!! Your google ability is obviously a lot better than mine, will have to go for the 120 c one for group head but well found


----------



## coffeeblog (Dec 9, 2015)

I know this is an old post, but I was looking for this, so I thought I'd share that you can get these on Amazon uk for £1.91: https://goo.gl/1k1BXc just ordered one, last of the big spenders eh? ;-)


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

I think they come up on amazon from time to time as well

Certainly they have guided me in waiting to pull a shot when the group is at 90c

flushing the head a couple of times often brings it up to just the right temp, without them you could be pulling shots at 75 deg

there is a thread somewhere called pavoni pimp strip heat up - I think Christos linked to a source as well


----------



## rich987 (Feb 5, 2018)

I was thinking of adding a clip on pipe thermometer as it will look more in keeping with the whole steam engine look!

Just looking for one that's not huge. (63mm)


----------



## mark8805 (Oct 17, 2014)

I bought some from this place only last week for the same use you want them for,

http://cpc.farnell.com/thermindex/series-8-b/temperature-indicator-strip-77/dp/SC10926?CMP=TREML007-005

Hope this helps.


----------

